# Knee panels and horn height



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

I know right and left height doesnt really have to be the same and this may be a dumb question but....I assume the top of the horn mouth needs to be level with or below bottom of knee panel? There's a reason for this question just too long to type.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Not sure if I know what a knee panel is.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Im referring to the dash panel below steering wheel that extends from the horn.

In other words.... i know horn cant be completely behind it but what it just a little of the top is behind it... half inch or so.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

i think you are referring to the part of the dash where the top of the horn is correct?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

if my memory is working i believe that the top of the body has to be flush with the what you are calling the knee panel,i dont think there can be any gaps,but my brain may not be remembering correctly,the knee panel you are referring to is called the bottom of the dash,


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I would bury it back as far as you can and take a listen, than move witch ever one forward a tad if one side has a phase problem , I would move both sides around until phase is its best and not worry too much about extending the horn and "correct" mounting- TO A DEGREE, I'm just saying go with what works the best. Just a tiny bit of adjustment on one side can dial it in per se


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> Not sure if I know what a knee panel is.


the "underdash" as some call it


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

If a portion of the mouth will be covered it will cause issues and its not recomended.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Thankss Eric. What i figured.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

corcraft said:


> Thankss Eric. What i figured.


If you did as suggested above and moved them back a ways it would alleviate or minimize the problem.

Use tape or a piece of wood braced under the horn to hold it in place and test it to see how it sounds.


----------

